# Kohler sink conversion



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

We plan on ripping out our 7 yr old white Kohler sink and want to install a stainless
steel sink. How can I find out what these things are worth because I plan on selling it?

Thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Check with habitat for humanity---I've donated a couple of those---
People are funny about sinks---I don't imagine that will be easy to sell---Mike---


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

The best way to find out what anything is worth is to advertise it and see what type of bids you get. Object X is worth whatever a willing buyer will pay, not a penny more.


----------

